# Justin Timberlake feiert mit Blondine - ohne Jessica Biel



## beachkini (14 Aug. 2013)

*Erwischt! Eigentlich ist Justin Timberlake, 32, längst ein verheirateter Mann, aber das hielt ihn nicht davon ab, bis um 2 Uhr nachts auf einer Party in Philadelphia zu tanzen. Im Schlepptau: eine Blondine, die nicht seine Ehefrau Jessica Biel, 31, ist.*

Dummerweise erwischten Fotografen den Sänger und die Unbekannte, die sichtlich angetrunken aussah.

Zwar versuchten sie sich hinter einem großen Bodyguard zu verstecken und hielten ihre Hände schützend vor ihre Gesichter, aber es brachte alles nichts, die Fotos landeten umgehend im Internet.

Ist Justin nach nicht einmal einem Jahr Ehe etwa schon gelangweilt vom häuslichen Leben? Jessica Biel schwärmte kürzlich in den höchsten Tönen von ihrem Gatten; mit kleinen Jessicas oder Justins möchte sich das Paar aber bekanntlich Zeit lassen. Ein Duett mit der Schauspielerin soll Justin abgelehnt haben.

Gibt es also Ärger im Paradies? (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2013)

gibts Bilder von der Blondine?


----------



## beachkini (15 Aug. 2013)

Ja, google soll helfen. Nach heutigem Update der Schlagzeile wars seine kleine Cousine. Wussten die wohl schon gestern, aber so verkauft es sich halt besser


----------



## comatron (15 Aug. 2013)

Ist das mit der eigenen Cousine nicht verboten ?


----------



## k0tak (9 Sep. 2013)

love his songs


----------

